# Masterbuilt Dual Fuel ... Wood chunks not smoking in warm weather.  Need advice.



## worktogthr (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi all,

I have been smoking with my masterbuilt
Dual fuel using propane since October with great success.  No mods other than the Cast iron skillet.  Use chunks only.  Problem I have been having is that when I do any smokes at the 225-250 range, the chunks just don't smoke.  Propane knob is at medium and Lower to achieve these temps.  My guess is that the propane flame not being large/ hot enough is not heating the cast iron skillet hot enough to start the chunks smoking.  I have no issues getting smoke when I cook butts which are usually around 300 degrees for me.  Anyone experience this in hot weather?  It's in the 80s and sunny here.  In the winter I suspect I ha no problem because the ambient temperature caused me to have a high flame on the propane burner. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## ttkt57 (Jul 24, 2014)

Your skillet could be too far away from the flames. Here's a mod that brings it closer so you can turn down the gas and still get smoke.













DSCF5634_zps5bbc493a.jpg



__ ttkt57
__ Jul 22, 2014






Here's a link to the thread I started about this mod:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/166829/mod-for-masterbuilt-pro-with-smoke-heat-ratio-adjustment


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for the quick response.  Just wondering which size trivet you need?


----------



## ttkt57 (Jul 24, 2014)

Here's the trivet I used:


----------



## bworthy (Jul 24, 2014)

I also have a hard time getting my wood chunks to smoke at the lower temps. (225* - 250*).


----------



## bworthy (Jul 24, 2014)

OOPS! I also use the cast iron pan on top of the burner. I have used a small amount of lump charcoal then added the wood chunks with some success.


----------



## ttkt57 (Jul 24, 2014)

Today with the highs in the 70s, I'm using my adjustable trivet/skillet system to smoke a chuck roast at 220. I could take it down to 205 if I wanted and still have plenty of smoke.

If anybody doesn't feel equipped to drill, tap, cut threaded rod, etc., shoot me a line and I can make one of these for you for a reasonable price.

They work like a dream.


----------



## skays (Jul 24, 2014)

I just use a cast iron skillet and place it on top of the wood chip pan that came with my Large (40 inch) propane MasterBuilt and using wood chips is fine.  I purchased some wood 'chunks' and someone mentioned to get the temp up high enough to start the wood smoking then turn down to desired temp and the wood should continue to smoke.  Haven't done that yet...sound reasonable to everyone???


----------



## bworthy (Jul 24, 2014)

I have a round grill grate that I have been putting on top of the MB chip tray and my pan on top of that. Maybe I will try taking out the chip tray and put the grate and pan right on top of the burner.  Darn, now I need to find something to smoke!


----------



## ttkt57 (Jul 24, 2014)

BWORTHY said:


> I have a round grill grate that I have been putting on top of the MB chip tray and my pan on top of that. Maybe I will try taking out the chip tray and put the grate and pan right on top of the burner. Darn, now I need to find something to smoke!


Make sure there's enough gap for the fire to burn properly.


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 24, 2014)

Hmm... Maybe I will try throwing my smokey joe charcoal grate right on top of the burner and then putting the cast iron skillet on that... If that doesn't work I might take you up on your offer to make me an adjustable platform
For the cast iron pan.


----------



## ttkt57 (Jul 24, 2014)

worktogthr said:


> Hmm... Maybe I will try throwing my smokey joe charcoal grate right on top of the burner and then putting the cast iron skillet on that... If that doesn't work I might take you up on your offer to make me an adjustable platform
> For the cast iron pan.


Sounds good. Let me know.


----------



## bworthy (Jul 24, 2014)

ttkt57, yeah, I'll make sure the flame stays blue.


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 24, 2014)

ttk, how is he bottom,of your smoker so damn clean haha


----------



## ttkt57 (Jul 24, 2014)

worktogthr said:


> ttk, how is he bottom,of your smoker so damn clean haha


It's almost brand new. I've only done maybe five long smokes with it so far.


----------

